# Acrywood or....?



## Yegg (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm hoping one of you experts can help a poor novice such as myself.  I was not sure if this was the right forum to post my question in but decided to start here.  

I  have found myself really like the Acrywood blanks that I have obtained  from Woodcraft.  Some of you guys make your own blanks and they are  truly stunning.  I have even used a few of them.  What I have found is  that they are translucent and that is not what I am looking for. I simply prefer the "solid" look.  Do any of you guys make blanks like this?  I do not know enough to know which library articles to ready or even what to search for on the web.  Any help/guidance would be appreciated.

Thank you.


Elliott


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Elliot!!

Welcome to IAP!!

What you are "looking for" is pen blanks using opaque dyes, rather than translucent dyes.  The translucent are more popular, because they give the blank "depth" of color.  But that is also why the blank is more transparent and the tube has to be colored.

Jonathon Brooks (Brooks803) CAN make opaque and does make custom blanks.  But you can also buy commercial blanks that are more opaque.  Kind of depends on the color combinations you are hoping for.  Hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## randyrls (Aug 14, 2013)

Elliott;  Many folks just paint the inside of the drilled blank before gluing in the brass tube.  You can use a color that matches the blank color, or a complementary color.  I just use a rattle spray can.  Two quick puffs of paint take care of the brass tube showing.  Wear latex or similar gloves to keep paint off your hands.

These two pens are the same blank, one painted  hot pink, the other baby blue.


----------



## Yegg (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you very much for the replies and information.  I do like the look of many blanks I have seen and a few of the translucent ones I have used.  However, for whatever reason, I just seem to like the opaque much better.  I also used the question as a segue into determining what materials to use when I decide to try and make them myself.

Elliott


----------



## OOPS (Aug 15, 2013)

Making solid color blanks with Alumilite is a snap.  Curtis (TurnTex) has made some videos on using Alumilite for making blanks.  The Alumilite website has several videos showing how to use their products.  

Brooks was mentioned above.  He makes beautiful swirled blanks with Alumilite.  Watch for his postings to get an idea of what is available.  This should give you enough information to determine whether (and when) its time to make your own blanks.  Warning:  making blanks can be addictive!


----------

